# HK Shipping Services



## SparkFenix (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello

I just found out about shoptemp today and am planning to order an acekard 2i

When checking the shipping costs, it said HK Air Mail (most likely i dont recall the exact name but im sure you know what i mean) 0€

Does that mean the shipping cost is 0 or that its unavailable?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 7, 2010)

It means the shipping is free, that's all. 
More info here: http://shoptemp.com/pages/Shipping-Methods.html?ref=900


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Btw the registered airmail, what exactly does tracking do? tell you if its in hong kong or on the way like that?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 7, 2010)

Generally with tracking with shipping, it means they email you a "tracking number", where you can enter it on a Shipping Service's website, and it'll tell you where your package is.
It'll say things like "Leaving Hong Kong" or "Arrived at XXX" and such.
Basically it's just to give you an idea of when it'll arrive.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jul 7, 2010)

With registered, You'll be able to track it while it's within HongKong here. It uses the standard international tracking which consists of 13 digits (the last 2 of which are the country code), once it's left HongKong it *may* be trackable on your domestic postal service's website. 

Personally I would go for the tracking, it gives you piece of mind and lets you know what's happening with it.


----------



## SparkFenix (Jul 7, 2010)

i think ill go with registered then since ill know when it arrives and if ill have to stare at my dsi for long =P


----------

